# chronic constipation - here's my story - any advice?



## catgirl9 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here and I'm really glad I found this forum.Here's my story:Last year, I started having a problem with constipation. I started taking Gr8-Dophilus probiotic every day, and for about 8 months, that helped me. As long as I took the probiotic every day, I was able to have regular bms.Then one day, the probiotic stopped working. I had the constipation problem worse than ever. I was in a lot of distress and discomfort. I went to see my PCP who recommended Miralax. I tried this, and I had no real success. Maybe I didn't take it long enough, but it was driving me crazy. When I took Miralax, I felt like I had to go to the bathroom all the time, and only small pieces of bm would come out. All day I would be in the bathroom every 15 minutes. So I didn't continue the Miralax.At that time, I remembered that in the past, when I drank coffee, it would give me diarrhea. So I decided to try the coffee to help with the constipation. It worked, most of the time. So I started drinking coffee whenever I needed to go to the bathroom. It didn't give me diarrhea anymore, it just caused me to have a bm.I went to see a couple of gastro doctors. I ended up having a colonoscopy and everything was normal. So basically I have chronic constipation/colonic dismotility. The doctor gave me the paperwork to do a transit test, which I have not done yet. She said to just keep drinking the coffee since that was working for me. That was her solution. She gave me a prescription for Lactulose, which I tried, but it also drove me crazy: rumbling in my stomach, lots of gas, bloating, and no bm. I tried it for one day and that was all I could take.One week ago, the coffee stopped working. So I stopped drinking the coffee and went through three days of caffeine withdrawal headaches/illness. Now I am using liquid glycerin suppositories once a day. These work just fine for me, but I am afraid one day these will stop working too, and then what will I do?!Here are some things I have noticed:- I can usually only have a bm once a day- it feels like i have to go to the bathroom often throughout the day (bm and sometimes diarrhea feeling), but I can't until I use the suppository- stool softeners do not work for me- high fiber diet/benefiber makes things MUCH worse, so right now I can't take flax seed oil or iron supplements as I would like to for my health - most of the gastro doctors do not really seem to care whether I find a solution or not.In the beginning, I tried a few other things that seemed to work only once, or not at all:-aloe vera juice-peppermint oil capsules-milk of mag-drinking lots of water-exerciseI am now going back and trying some of these things again, one at a time, slowly, because maybe I didn't give them long enough to take effect before, because I was in such distress with this problem. Maybe you have to do them for a while before you notice a difference. I am also going to try some new things that I am learning from this forum - i.e. apple cider vinegar, etc. For now, I am starting over trying milk of mag for a week.I am also going to look for a different gastro doctor who is willing to take the time to work with me on this and help me find a solution.Also, I am planning to go to see a naturopath to get his take on all this. Does anybody have the same type of problem I have? Do you have any advice for what I can try to solve this problem? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,I completely understand where you're coming from. I've been diagnosed with slow transit constipation and its a nightmare - some things work for a limited period of time and then stop working. I know what you mean about the Miralax. We have the same sort of thing over here called Movicol, which is the same thing except it has electrolytes added so you don't get any electrolyte imbalances if it gives you diarrhoea. I hated the stuff. It made me go all day, tiny, small thin bowel movements and never felt like I was completely cleaned out. The transit test is definitely something you should do. I've had it done twice now and whilst its not pleasant not being able to take any laxatives for a week, its important to tell them how slow your transit actually is. However, if you're able to go taking coffee everyday, you probably aren't at the slower end called colonic inertia when people can go anywhere from a bowel movement a week to once a month!I also fare better on a low fibre diet. My gastroenterologist said that for chronic constipation fibre often doesn't work and the important thing is to try and eat and drink frequently and to avoid too much insoluble fibre (cereals, wholemeal bread, pasta, etc)Lactulose was actually the first thing I was prescribed for constipation and it never worked apart from giving me wind! It does take at least 48 hours to work though so try and persevere to give it a fair go.I too used to use glycerin suppositories and from what I understand, they don't cause dependence like other laxatives. In fact people with MS and other neurological problems who often have problems with constipation often use them everyday, so if its working I wouldn't see it being a problem.I found apple cider vinegar was good for indigestion and trapped wind but not really for the constipation.Here's hoping you find something that works!Em


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

HI, Have you tried taking a magnesium supplement. I used to take these and it worked for me for three months then I found I didn't need it anymore. I needed to go on them again this year and it worked for a while, but unfortunately stopped working. Have you tried Amitiza? I'm suprised your doctor didn't mention that since it's one of the only medicines out there. Works for some not for others. Everything is trial and error. Good luck, I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

Although we don't have the answers to all our collective issues, it's a real relief to finally break free from the notion that fluid and fiber will take care of any constipation. How many years did I waste on that merry-go-round? And like you folks, I had no real success with Miralax - in fact it made me worse in exactly the manner described by Em - and Amitiza was effective only in evacuating my wallet. Beastly expensive and all I got out of it was a headache. I stayed on it for 6 weeks with no success.When I discovered the FODMAP elimination diet, things improved. I had been loading up on heavy duty fiber like whole grains and beans, fruits, veggies and feeling worse and worse. Eliminating the FODMAP foods made me much more comfortable, less gas and distention, but I am still stuck with chronic constipation of about 10-12 years duration. I am back to the old reliable cascara and senna and lots of exercise. And while my first gastro doctor wanted me to try to get off the cascara and senna because of the colonic melanosis caused by anthocyanins, there is apparently no data indicating that melanosis is a problem at all and there's plenty of evidence that anthocyanins have significant health benefits. I am now seeing a motility specialist in one of the most famous Boston hospitals. But through seeing specialists and reading this forum and the medical journals my discoveries so far are that much of the conventional medical advice was wrong, as conventional wisdom often is:Increased fiber and fluids do not resolve all constipation. There is indeed such a thing as a constipated runnerLong term use of laxatives may be less harmful than the effects of chronic constipationSeeds and nuts do not inflame diverticulitusMelanosis may not be a condition that needs correction


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I would continue with the coffee, but exercise after drinking because the coffee can stay in your stomach for up to five hours. After exercising, lie down and rock side to side for 20 minutes per side, right side first. This should help to empty the coffee, (see my blog for a more technical explanation). My sister lives in Austin.


----------



## nervestrike (May 12, 2011)

I know you said you tried the MOM, I tried the things you listed as well, I l keep going back to this, you could try again,This is what I found that really works for me, plain old Milk of Magnesia, start with 4 tablespoons, drink plenty of water. After you start having BM's Take Metamucil multiHealth Fiber capsules. I usually take one or two with meals, again increase your water intake to about as much as you can stand. I also find that the Milk of Mag helps with bloating. I also dropped my doasage of Milk of Mag to one Tablespoon an evening,and if constipation starts again, increase back to 4 tablespoons, My gastro doc told me the milk of mag is safe for long term use. Hope this helps. Remember, alot of water with this !


----------



## jinx50 (May 14, 2011)

What works for me http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/138591-working-for-me-so-far/


----------

